# A Shot in the Dark - a cozy mystery



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

When Dr. Tracy Forrester wakes up that Saturday morning, all she wants to do is finish out the semester and go on vacation with her boyfriend. For the first time in a year, her time will be her own: no phone calls, no students, no papers to grade, and best of all, no reports to fill out. But first, she has to make it through the next three weeks.

With that thought in mind, she settles down to grade the term papers that have come in over the past week, but before she can get the first paper graded, the phone rings, and her life takes a major turn. Unbeknownst to her, one of her students from Langston College was arrested for murder the night before, and with that one quick phone call, Tracy is dragged into the middle of his nightmare.

According to the morning newspaper, the victim, a woman of seemingly impeccable character, was found murdered outside her place of employment. Descendant of one of the town founders, niece of the current sheriff, daughter of a deputy who lost his life in the line of duty, she is portrayed as a self-sacrificing single mother of three who was ruthlessly cut down in her prime.

In a corresponding article, the suspect is portrayed as a predator who wormed his way into the neighborhood's midst through his work at the local community center, work that was sponsored by Dr. Forrester.

Before the end of the weekend, Tracy is drafted to help investigate the crime for the defense. As they uncover details about the victim's life, motives and suspects begin to emerge, and as the investigation heats up, the town begins to close ranks. Soon the defendant's life isn't the only one on the verge of being ruined.

Read more about Tracy and A Shot in the Dark at Mackenzie's World.​
Kindleboards Profile for A Shot in the Dark​
Available at Amazon US and Amazon UK.​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mackenzie, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

When Dr. Tracy Forrester wakes up that Saturday morning, all she wants to do is finish out the semester and go on vacation with her boyfriend. For the first time in a year, her time will be her own: no phone calls, no students, no papers to grade, and best of all, no reports to fill out. But first, she has to make it through the next three weeks. 

    With that thought in mind, she settles down to grade the term papers that have come in over the past week, but before she can get the first paper graded, the phone rings, and her life takes a major turn.  Unbeknownst to her, one of her students from Langston College was arrested for murder the night before, and with that one quick phone call, Tracy is dragged into the middle of his nightmare.


----------



## Hornicorn (Sep 11, 2010)

I picked this one up recently and really enjoyed it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just finished A Shot in the Dark yesterday and really enjoyed it.  How soon will we be able to read another adventure with Tracy?


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hornicorn said:


> I picked this one up recently and really enjoyed it.





crebel said:


> I just finished A Shot in the Dark yesterday and really enjoyed it. How soon will we be able to read another adventure with Tracy?


I'm so very glad that you both enjoyed the book. Words like that warm the heart! 
As to your question, Chris, I'm not sure. I have the general idea for a second Tracy Forrester book, but right now I'm trying to get the second book in my fantasy series ready. Until that one's out there, everything else is sitting on a shelf, waiting.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

According to the morning newspaper, the victim, a woman of seemingly impeccable character, was found murdered outside her place of employment. Descendant of one of the town founders, niece of the current sheriff, daughter of a deputy who lost his life in the line of duty, she is portrayed as a self-sacrificing single mother of three who was ruthlessly cut down in her prime.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

In a corresponding article, the suspect is portrayed as a predator who wormed his way into the neighborhood's midst through his work at the local community center, work that was sponsored by Dr. Forrester.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Before the end of the weekend, Tracy is drafted to help investigate the crime for the defense.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I read "A Shot in the Dark" a while ago and I'm still remembering it with pleasure.  I really liked how all the characters worked together to solve the crime--the nice sense of camaraderie they develop.  It truly deserves the label of "cozy" because that's how it makes you feel when you read it.  Here's hoping your sales continue to climb!

Best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you very much, and thanks for the review. I'm really glad you enjoyed the book. 

Best wishes to you too,
Mackenzie


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Would you be willing to get involved if someone you knew was arrested for murder?

A Shot in the Dark in the US store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

How would you begin? Where would you start?


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Tracy and her friends started by attending the visitation.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

While Tracy and her friends are at the visitation, they overheard conversations that indicate that the victim's character might not be quite as pristine as the newspaper implied.

A Shot in the Dark in the US store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Join Tracy and her friends as they try to sort out the rumors and find the truth.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Download the sample and check it out.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I've read several places that cozy mysteries don't go over as well in the UK as in the US, and I have to admit that the reviews and sales for A Shot in the Dark back this up. I wonder why that is.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm working on the material for my website. I'm hoping to publish it by next weekend. Hope you'll drop by for a visit when I do. 

Have a nice week. And thanks for taking the time to check out A Shot in the Dark.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Read more about Tracy and A Shot in the Dark at Mackenzie's World.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

This week my blog is about a book that I really enjoyed, a book that has stayed with me even though I've read a couple more books since. The book is Scratch by Danny Gillan. If you're interested, read my blog at Mackenzie's Musings.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I've started working on the second Tracy Forrester novel. The characters haven't told me that name of this one yet though.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

If you'd like, visit me on the Meet the Authors Forum at Amazon. My thread is I Can't Believe I'm Doing This, But... Meet the Author: Mackenzie Morgan.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been gone pretty much for a couple of weeks, first for a brief vacation and then due to ISP problems. You never know how nice it is for things to work like they're supposed to until they don't.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I got an e-mail from a friend of mine who had gotten up earlier than usual so she'd have time to straighten up the house before her house cleaner arrived at 9:00. After a quick chuckle, I couldn't help thinking about all the times we "clean up for the cleaners," so I wrote a blog about it. Check it out at http://mcknzmorgan.wordpress.com/. Love to hear from you.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about putting a new cover on A Shot in the Dark. Any ideas?


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

A Shot in the Dark now has a new cover, thanks to John Ward of jlwardart.com.


----------



## WillPetersen (Feb 14, 2012)

I have "A Shot in Dark" listed on the promotional blog today, the link is in my signature, I don't want to over-post the same link, I have another KindleBoards author listed today as well.

W.P.


----------

